# Cheapo MP3 player news



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Jeff Wheat at Simple Circuit Boards has 17 of the 16MB MP3 players on hand and will sell them for $8 each + $5 shipping. He'll sell all 17 for $110 and the shipping is included. This is the original cheapo $5 MP3 player that we got in a group buy last year. Contact Jeff if you're interested.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Link?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here ya go:

www.simplecircuitboards.com

It isn't advertised on the web site - drop Jeff an email at [email protected].


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post Otaku! I just ordered some, and if your reading this, thanks Jeff !!!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Just ordered 4 of these. Thanks so much for posting this info Otaku. I was involved in the group buy a while back and these things are great!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I found a 2GB exact replacement for a $12.99...but to save on the shipping you would need to order more than 1.

It even comes with a nifty usb extension cable and 35 free songs download from Emusic!!!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4251595&CatId=2761

Here is a video I found on the web...
Mach Speed 2GB Mystic MP3 Player - Video


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now THAT'S a haunt sound box! With a full 2Gb you could pre-loop your background audio as a single long sound file, and it could play all night without ever cycling. No pause.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! Thanks for the link halloweenguy. That looks like a very nice cheap way to go.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice catch! Everyone I've talked to about the 16MB player told me that they're gone for good. This is a good replacement - I'll bet it's a breeze to hack, too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like we can use the same hack that we use on the 16MB unit. has anyone ordered one yet?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Nice catch! Everyone I've talked to about the 16MB player told me that they're gone for good. This is a good replacement - I'll bet it's a breeze to hack, too.


If anyone can hack it, it'd be you!

I read a thumbs-down review or two about these, but they all seemed related to their use as a regular MP3 personal music player. As a haunter's soundbox with powered speakers I bet these things are ideal.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice!! Now we just need a merchant who offers volume discounts to pick this up! Sweet find!


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am very electronically challenged, but did manage to grab a couple of the $8 units from Jeff, (thanks Jeff), and have seen the hacks posted by Otaku and Bourno. My question is- how in the hell do I solder a wire to the contact on the "play" button when I can barely SEE IT?? Seriously, is there a trick to soldering something so intricate, without messing up the components so closely surrounding it? 

PS -I saw some 1 gig mp3 players at FYE for FREE after $19.99 mail_in rebate...anyone seen these? Bet they wont last....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used one of those gooseneck magnifying glasses. Yeah, the contacts are small but it's not hard to do. Try practicing on a small electronic component before diving in. If you can adjust your soldering temp, use a low setting and a fine point tip. I used 26 gauge solid wire for the leads.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If you tin (place a little solder) the wire and the tip of the iron you should have enough solder to make the connection. If not very little extra solder is needed. Only expose enough of the wire to make the solder connection. Do not have the bare wire extend past the connection point. Also these are my new best friends for seeing small things.

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=17653+TL

Also have good light and you will be fine. I have a how to for these on my website as well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was going to suggest the same thing, Joe - those visors are very useful. Harbor Freight has a good price on them:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=38896


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

Gonna give it a whirl after I get a magnifier..Thanks guys


----------

